# Anyone that can help?



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

I was installing my salt spreader today and lookng about relocating the tail light, I unplugged the plug for the tail light and started the ATV, I was testing the wires to see what wire goes to the tail and brake and ground, The atv just shut off all at one, No headlights, no Neutral lights, Nothing that uses power works, What do you think this could be? Battery is charged, and it wont do anything... Btw, Its a 97 suzuki king quad 4x4


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

check fuses


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

prob fuses then check grounds


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks alot guys, Ill check them out in the morning... Hopefully i can get this fixed... Its nice to be able to get on here and figure out anything i need from you guys...


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks so much! It was a fuse! Thumbs Up Now if only we can get some snow, so i can start collecting cash! payup


----------

